# Seeking wisdom for new planted tank.



## iso2k4 (Oct 20, 2008)

Good afternoon everyone. After a recent tear down and move across town I have decided to really plant a tank. I have had live plants in the tank before but I never got around to completing it. However the tank is in its permanent home now and I have confidence it will stay put. Since i am starting form scratch now is the perfect time to do it right. I have some questions for the people here on a few things. I will start by giving you as much information as I can.

Tank: 28g Bowfront
Lights: 24 inch 1x65 Watt Current USA PowerCompact Single Satellite Fixture
Bulb: 65W Dual Daylight 6700K/10000K (10K) White
Filtration: Fluval 205 Canister
Substrate: Eco Complete
Fertilizers: Seachem Flourish & Flourish Excel
Co2 : None
Temp: 78
Water: A full water report here

Future Inhabitants:
6 Cherry Barb
6 Zebra Danio
2 Kribensis, Apistogramma, or Rams
1 Clown Pleco

So here is what I have come up with so far. I have tried to choose plants that are consummate with the available resources and my experience.

If you can see the image attached, I am looking for help on the last 2 areas. F and G. Also I am unsure of how many of each plant to order to fill in the areas. Should I be buying bunches or pots?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

I would buy what ever is cheaper, bunches or pots.... I like bunches though, because the roots are free and you don't have to deal with the rock wool. I would just get one bunch/pot of the faster growing plants (difformis, valls, and crypt for sure). Anubais never grow for me, only if they are out of the water can I keep them. So I can't help you there. 

Maybe a Red Tiger Lotus where F is and just get rid of G and plant more of B there. You're tank will already be busy enough as it is. Just realize you have 8 species in a 2 footer. IMO I would do 5 max, both of my 2 footer have 4-5 species. My 4 footer has around 8 I think.


----------



## iso2k4 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks so much. I think i got it. Perhaps where F is i will place a 3 inch clay pot on its side, and where G is I will reuse the Alternanthera reinekii. This should allow for more cover should I decide on Kribs. I may even drop the Java fern on the backside of the wood. Will have to plant the tank and see how it looks.

Thanks again for your insight!

-iso


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Everything seems to be covered so far, and all I can say is you have a nice layout, and if you have more questions, there is plenty of answers here


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I like the idea and the layout you drew for yourself. I'll be sure to keep that in mind when planning out another tank idea .


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

very cool idea, and I too like the planned out diagram. You should provide us of pics of your tank once its all planted.


----------



## iso2k4 (Oct 20, 2008)

I will post pics. I have ordered the plants, but they have yet to ship.


----------

